# MouseListener, getClickCount und Doppelklick



## Weisswurst (31. Aug 2007)

Hi!

Ich versuche ein JList Doppelklicks auszuwerten. Das ganze läuft über einen Mouslistener, der bei Event eben clickCount prüft und bei > 1 eben ne Funktion aufruft. Aber ich bekomme, wenn die JListelemente doppelt beklicke, meißtens Einzlklicks im Listener. Also Clikcount == 1...
Ich muss wie ein Wahnsinniger auf die Elemente klicken, bis dann irgendwann mal ClickCount > 1 erreicht wird. Hatte auch schon mal nen tripleclick 

Was läuftn da schief? Ich mach das ganze auf Linux, müsst ja eigentlich egal sein. Normal funzen die Doppelklicks. Zumindest ausserhalb meiner Programme 

Gruß
Würschtel


----------



## Quaxli (31. Aug 2007)

Welche Methode des MouseListeners verwendest Du?


----------



## Weisswurst (31. Aug 2007)

mouseClicked() vom Listener
und
vom MouseEvent dann getClickCount().


----------



## Quaxli (31. Aug 2007)

Hm. Dachte, daß es evtl. an den Mehtoden liegt. Ich hatte mit mouseReleased schon Probleme beseitigt, die ich mit mouseClicked hatte.
Aber ein kurzes Testprogramm zeigte an der Ecke eigentlich keine Probleme, zumindest nicht unter Win2k.


----------



## Weisswurst (31. Aug 2007)

Ja, mir ist das eben auch schleierhaft.
Wie gesagt, manchmal nach 20 klicks kommt auch mal en Doppelklick zustande. Also funzt das zumindest theoretisch...

Ich hab erhlich gesagt kein Bock die Zeit zu nehmen und die Differenz zwischen zwei klicks zu untersuchen und dann zu entscheiden ob Doppelklick oder nicht...


----------



## Quaxli (31. Aug 2007)

Die Lösung ist mir auch schon gekommen, ich habe sie aber nicht gepostet, weil ich sie auch für unschön halte. 

Macht Dein Programm "außen rum" noch was? Soll heißen: Ist der Thread durch andere Methoden, die z. B. einen permanenten Loop oder ähnliches machen, ausgelastet?


----------



## Weisswurst (31. Aug 2007)

Nein, der macht zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nix.
Es wird ein Verzeichniseingelesen und die Elemente in der JList dargestellt.
Sobald das passiert ist, wird nur noch auf die Usereingabe gewartet.


----------

